

Want to pitch a VC while he cleans your house? - justin
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/05/want-to-pitch-a-vc-while-he-cleans-your-house-exec-and-shervin-pishevar-thought-so/

======
ramblerman
I have a hard time getting excited about this, like some others in this
thread.

We blame the financial world (the suits) for not creating value - and
rightfully so. But the San Francisco startup scene has just replaced finance
with buzz. Who can come up with an even bigger Gimmick and attract some
blogspam today...

Call me old fashioned, but what's wrong with focusing on customer value and
quality.

~~~
jvrossb
Nothing's wrong with focusing on customer value and quality, but you also have
to focus on customer acquisition. You don't have to either make a good product
your customers like or do a publicity stunt to attract more customers. You can
do both.

------
rdl
This does a great job of helping the person getting cleaned (and pitching),
Exec, AND raises Shervin's profile as an awesome, non-traditional-thinking
investor. I wish I lived in San Francisco!

(although I'd definitely pre-clean...I think it would be kind of embarrassing
to pitch to someone who is cleaning your dirty toilet or wharever.)

The really smart thing would be to have him clean your live/work office, since
then he'd meet the team, see where you work, and be in a good place for a
demo.

------
rexreed
Here "clean your house" is meant literally, but VCs coming into your house and
"cleaning up" is a euphemism for those that have been through a VC-lead
management team purge.

------
jordo37
I like the idea from the Exec crew but I'm also impressed by the way that the
TC reporters seem intent on actually trying out the products now. We did this
with Anthnoy Ha for using Perfect Audience for retargeting too.

Admittedly in both these cases, the product was given to the folks for the
review. But even with that, I would rather hear someone talk about the service
than just describe it to me.

------
kordless
I like the inclusion of the VC in the marketing efforts. Helps him two ways:
better understanding his current investment and hearing new pitches. It also
helps the people pitching and definately helps the cleaning company get the
word out.

Genius!

------
jeffehobbs
No.

